# Well - water pressure issue ?



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a well for a water source in our home.
Latley there has been fluctuating water pressure. I noticed in the basement where the water comes in there is a electrical devise, maybe a pressure switch or something that keeps clicking on & off.
Seems it clicks then you hear a little purge go into that blue tank(don't know what its called but I think it has pressure in it and maybe a bladder or something)
When it clicks & you hear the purge the water pressure picks up, then it clicks and it drops. This is a constant every 3-4 seconds and the water speeds up then slows down.
Can anybody explain whats going on and what needs to be done to correct this ?

Much appreciated, thanks

Wally


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

It sounds like your well is constantly cycling on and off and that can lead to a burned out well pump if you don't get it fixed soon. The clicking is the pressure switch turning on and then off. That could be due to the pressure tank went bad or a leak in the pipe inside of the well. I would say call a well man and have him check it out.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Your holding tank has an air bladder in it.

When the pump runs it builds up pressure in the tank, thus it compresses the air bladder.
If the air bladder has lost some air, it won't take as much water pressure to compress the bladder.
When you open a faucet, you release the water, the air bladder help push the water and you get good water pressure (flow).
When the pressure gets low enough, the pump kicks in and fills the tank again.

The electrical box you refer to is a pressure switch, pressure gets low, you hear it click, the pump starts running.
The pump fills the holding tank, compressing the air bladder till you get to about 40 psi, then you hear the pressure switch click again and shuts off the pump.
With all the faucets closed you should be holding pressure.

If you watch the pressure gauge and see it dropping, you are draining back to the well.
This could be caused by one of two things, either a stone is caught in your check valve, or you have a leaky pipe somewhere between the check valve and house.

I had two sisters that lived in the country outside of Alpena.
One had a stone caught in the check valve, thus it wouldn't close and allowed the water to drain back to the well.
The other one had a broken pipe between the well and the house, same effect, water drained back to the well.

I hope this explains how the system works.
Rich


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

you can check the tank by looking to see what pressure the pump turns on at then shut the power off to the well open a faucet and let the water run till it stops now on the tank usually on the top is a air valve like on a tire check the pressure there it should be about 2 psi below what the pump turned on at say your pump kicked on at 40 and run up to 60 psi you should have 38 psi at that air valve if you dont you need a new tank if the pressure is good at the air valve then the problem is in the line before it gets to the house


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Most likely the pressure gauge is all rusted/corroded and dont work. They get that way in 2-3 years. 


The pressure switch is not rocket science to change but as noted can be several reasons why the tank is loosing pressure. New pressure switch from local hardware or Lowes type store.

Not mentioned is that the bladder may be shot. Remove the plastic cap on the air valve and press it like you would if letting air out of a tire. If water comes out, the bladder is shot. Tank may need a small shot of air into that valve stem. Let all water out of the tank and then check w/ air gauge, just like a tire. Somewhere on the tank it will state that the differential is x pounds-probably 1-2. A submersed well works best 30on-50 off and that is determined by the pressure switch. One would expect the pressure switch to be labelled as to its' setting-but I dont remember.

As stated-get it done sooner than later.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

sounds like the pressure tank.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Played with it over the weekend after reading the replies.
Pressure switch holds if no water turned on, so dosen't seem like line from house to well ??
Took the top off the pressure valve on the tank & pressed on it and water came out. So as stated above liner in tank has a hole in it right ?
Popped the top off the switch it looks clean inside, gauge when no water turned on is a 42 lbs.
This tank was installed on 6/21/02, I left a message with company I had put it in but haven't heard back yet.

I had them put this one in in 02 cause the pipes looked pretty corroded or I would have possibly attempted it myself. To put it in looks like I would have to take the pipping off at the wall, no unions or anything. Then build all the pipping out. Guess I should post a photo for better advise.

Wally


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Unplug your tank and turn on the closest water to it. Let the tank drain out completely. Shouldn't take but a minute or two. Shut off the appliance, faucet or whatever you are draining the pump tank with. Now fill the bladder to about 30 pounds of pressure. Turn your pump on and let it run until it stop. Should only be 20-30 seconds. Maybe less. 

Now turn on a faucet and see if your pump runs right. 

I'm not pro at this but I had a problem similiar to yours and after doing some net searches I did this and it worked. Still working 5 months later. 

If this doesn't work try some net searches. Alot of info out there.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

tdejong302 said:


> Unplug your tank and turn on the closest water to it. Let the tank drain out completely. Shouldn't take but a minute or two. Shut off the appliance, faucet or whatever you are draining the pump tank with. Now fill the bladder to about 30 pounds of pressure. Turn your pump on and let it run until it stop. Should only be 20-30 seconds. Maybe less.
> 
> Now turn on a faucet and see if your pump runs right.
> 
> ...


The bladder in your tank probably just lost it's air. If he has water coming out of his valve stem then his bladder has a hole in it. I used to service water wells for 9 years before going into the oil well industry.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm going to try to tackle the replacement of it this weekend.
I'd rather spend the money on buying you guys beer & hunting.:sad:

Thanks

Wally


----------

